# Wilcom digitizing changing stich start point



## ccUtah (Mar 23, 2014)

Trying to change starting point on desigh, we know its best to start in the center with hats but dont know how to change that seems are default to upper corners for starting position. How do you change your starting point to center. We have wilcom embroidery e3 and a barudan embroidery machine. Thanks for any advice

Chuck


----------



## skits (Jun 24, 2009)

on the menu click on stitch...

select auto start and end....

select the option that suits your needs


----------



## Biltryt (Nov 30, 2014)

You could always go to sequence on the bottom after typing in a name etc and select center out and save


----------

